
Depression speeds up brain aging - EndXA
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/05/180524081735.htm
======
pmdulaney
Sad to say, life is full of positive feedback loops.

"Positive feedback" in popular usage has to do, say, with getting kudos from
your boss. But from a systems perspective, positive feedback is more in line
with the proverb, "The rich get richer" and its corollary (which I am coining
right now): The unfortunate get more unfortunate.

